

Open-Source Remote Desktop via HTTP - kelvin0

We have been using LogMeIn for while, but have been taken &#x27;hostage&#x27; twice now with sudden price&#x2F;packages changes.
Does anyone know of good a Remote Desktop via HTTP solution which is open-source. It could be a set of tools&#x2F;libs&#x2F;code, not necessarily a finished product.
======
fuj
I have made a solution for a client sometime ago that, among other features,
allowed him to connect to a vnc server from his browser without any plugin,
just with HTML5\JS. If there was a lot of interest, that could be modified to
provide some similar features as logmein

~~~
kelvin0
OK, can it do secure connections without having to tunnel into the network
without VPN? Same as LogMeIn for example?

------
runjake
Just use a modern, secure variant of VNC or RDP. Most have reverse connect
options. Assign (dynamic?) DNS entries to everything else that needs managed.

Don't make it unnecessarily hard.

------
penguinlinux
What exactly are your needs? What type of remote desktop solution are you
looking for?

~~~
kelvin0
Basic remote desktop access, doesn't even need to support file
transfer/clipbaord. Most important aspect is that it should simply setup
without the need for a VPN access (same as LogMeIn)

------
razeonex
You can use NoVNC it's a really good VNC solution based on HTML5

~~~
kelvin0
OK, I'm looking at it now. I will install and try it. Thanks for the tip!

